# One Minute Garage Build (time-lapse video)



## Bowhunterman (Sep 22, 2008)

*Here's Another*

That is a pretty cool video that you have there. Check this one out of Satterwhite Log Homes puuting a Log home in the dry in roughly 8 minutes!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJrenBmBO1M


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

wish my garage went up that fast:thumbsup:


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SaskView (Sep 24, 2008)

*Here's the Ceiling...*

Excellent Vid Bowhunterman. Wish I had me a little cabin like that one.

Here's another Time-lapse construction vid:
Using a drywall lift to install the ceiling on the above garage.

One day time lapse compressed to one minute

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1811651/one_minute_ceiling_install/


----------



## gregsauls (Nov 10, 2008)

If only I were that fast in cleaning our garage!


----------

